# Color Genetics. . . . . . .



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like pinto and black Nigies. . . . .so if I tried to build a herd of mostly black goats, will the offspring be either black and or carry the genetic factor for black? Just curious. . . .the color isn't major, but it would be an interesting twist for me. . . .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check out this website

http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

You know, I've read the color genetic stuff and have come to the conclusion that you can pretty much throw it out the window when it comes to ND's! :wink: 
Yes, some colors are dominant, but I have just seen too many "now, where the heck did that come from's" :scratch: to take the chart too seriously!

I bred a dark buckskin doe to a chamoisee buck, between the two they had 6 dark buckskin animals in their immediate pedigrees and I ended up with the prettiest red & white pinto doe you could hope for... there was no red/white in at least 4-5 generations (no photo's available beyond that). I really expected a dark buckskin or chamoisee.
I have a dark buckskin buck that has only produced 3 buckskin kids out of 14 (even when bred to another buckskin!). His last two kids out of a light buckskin doe were the most gorgeous tri colored, speckled, moonspotted, flashy kids you could imagine! I'm going to have to repeat that breeding... :thumb:

I'll skip the chart and eagerly await my surprise presents in the spring! :gift: 
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you are so right! I got a chamois kid out of two black goats :shrug: and black bred to black is suppose to only produce black unless both black have the same recessive gene :scratch: 


Then my white doe had a black kid when bred to a cou clair buck :shades: 

my broken chamoisee doe bred to the same above buck had 3 brocken chamoisee and a checkered patterned roan with a belly band -- no belly band in their history :question: 


It is fun to look at the possibilities, but yah you just never know what they will decide to pop out :shocked:


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> It is fun to look at the possibilities, but yah you just never know what they will decide to pop out :shocked:


That's why it's like getting surprise presents!!! Just one of the many joys of having ND's! 
I always refer to spring clipping as "unwrapping presents" too! Most of my goat friends think I'm nuts, but still tell me that I'm welcome to come over and "unwrap" their goats for them during show season! :greengrin: 
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I think white is a pretty dominant color most of the time. My coming 2 year old doe Kadisha is all white out of parents who are black with white on them. She was bred to an all white buck and gave me an an all white/creme doe kid this year. Scrumptious is brown and white and she gave me 3 all white Saanen cross kids. Of course the Saanen coloring tends to be really dominant. I haven't seen any Saanen crosses that aren't white. So, this coming kidding season will be exciting just to see if the kids are colorful. Of course if you think about it most of the goats that go first in a class tend to be solid colors like white. My Saanen crosses are bred to a white buck so I expect more white kids out of them.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

redneck_acres said:


> Of course if you think about it most of the goats that go first in a class tend to be solid colors like white.


I haven't found that to be true at all with ND's, probably because the breed tends to produce such a variety of colors and patterns. For me personally though, I find the solid or mostly solid colored ND's to be the most elegant looking.

I do tell everyone who purchases a goat that there is no place on the scorecard for color and it should be really low on the list of what you are looking at when adding a goat to your herd. I am also aware that the color patterns on the ND are one of the things that draws people to them too though.

I found that on my farm that red is probably one of the most dominant colors. I had a red buck and a white/red buck and got ALOT of red and/or red/wh kids over the past few years (even when bred to black).
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 Saanan / Boer cross does. THey are both white and tan colored. Then I bred them to a pure white Nigerian (that throws white) and came out with 1 pure white buckling, 1 white and tan spotted buckling, and a tan and white spotted doeling between the 2 does :shrug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, yeah if I were looking to buy goats color isn't something that would even come into consideration-but as a personal preference I just want more color variety in my herd than if I were to have a herd of Saanens, Toggs, or Alpines.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

This would be a fun twist for me. . . .no one else. . . .it wouldn't be a 'BIG' thing when buying a goat, just fun . . . .


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Black to black will produce black unless one or both goats are dominant black and are carrying another color. That's rare though. I try to avoid black in most cases, but when the animals are so nice it doesn't matter what color the kids are, they're just too valuable. So it doesn't matter. 

Seems the majority of Nigerians do tend to either be black or most likely carry it. Here's my herd round out...

Anna - Chocolate Buckskin carries black
Fuchsia - Gold carrying black
Blessing - Buckskin carrying black
Minuet - Gold and white with blue-eyes and carrys black
Hallelujah - Gold and white pinto (either has buckskin or black)
Faith - we believe homozygous for gold. She's a gold/white paint. She's been bred to Stedman, produced 5 kids all 5 are gold.
Meg - White could carry chamoise or???
Cha-Cha - Broken Roaned Chamoisee (either Roaned black or black)
Secrets - Chamoisee (she can be double chamoisee or ???)
Olympia - Chamoisee and White Schwartzal (either Roaned black or black)
Barbie is black
Birdie - Cream and white and ????
Darcy - Black and Tan and ???
Raven - Chamoisee carrying black
Gwen is black
Jasmine - Buckskin and (she could be double buckskin or black)
Mariposa is black

My bucks are
Revelation - Red/White Pinto carrying (Buckskin or Black)
River - Gold/White carrying (Buckskin or Black) 

So there's a few left to learn, and I should probably have a good idea in the spring of what they have.


----------

